# Buying a Bible For Young Ladies



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 5, 2012)

Need ideas for a quality NKJV Bible to give as a "joining the church" present for two young ladies who have professed faith and are currently going through communicants/church membership classes. Want something nice that will last and not something that is a "Teen wow look at all the pretty colors and thought bubbles" kind of Bible. Just a run of the mill bible, probably with study notes.

Partly the reason I am buying NKJV is because that is what I preach from it and the Session has declared NKJV to be our "pulpit Bible", but I wouldn't be 100% against KJV. Not really interested in discussing translation (i.e. - Why not ESV?).


----------



## Mindaboo (Dec 5, 2012)

The New Geneva Study Bibles were NKJV. I don't know if they are still for sale or not, but that would be a great Bible to give.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Dec 5, 2012)

Mindaboo said:


> The New Geneva Study Bibles were NKJV. I don't know if they are still for sale or not, but that would be a great Bible to give.



You can still get the New Geneva in NKJV, but it generally goes for a very high price. I love the NKJV, but sadly there are not very many quality editions to choose from. My wife has the NKJV Women's study Bible and she seems to like it.


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 5, 2012)

Schuyler NKJV : EvangelicalBible.com


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 5, 2012)

Benjamin, this is a nice one: NKJV Ultra Thin Large Print Reference Bible, Genuine Leather, Black. I got this as the pulpit Bible for the church we planted in Cyprus.

I see Amazon has it for the same price but with free shipping, a better deal. At $31.49 each that's pretty good. I think the quality is good -- okay, not like one of these $150+ Bibles, but decent.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Dec 5, 2012)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Need ideas ... I wouldn't be 100% against KJV. Not really interested in discussing translation (i.e. - Why not ESV?).



We just bought two AV/KJV Bibles from TBS for $13 each that have the 1650 metrical psalms in the back. The font isn't too small (and you can worship with it anywhere)! We love them. There is a reading plan in the back too! They would make great gifts for ANYONE!


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 6, 2012)

These young ladies will be teaching the next generation -- find the New Geneva NKJV for the notes.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 6, 2012)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Benjamin, this is a nice one: NKJV Ultra Thin Large Print Reference Bible, Genuine Leather, Black. I got this as the pulpit Bible for the church we planted in Cyprus.
> 
> I see Amazon has it for the same price but with free shipping, a better deal. At $31.49 each that's pretty good. I think the quality is good -- okay, not like one of these $150+ Bibles, but decent.



As the binding is Smyth Sewn and because it also has a decent cover, this one by Holman that Steve links is the best NKJV I know of that is a "normal" Bible i.e. not $100+ and not a Study Bible. (You might have to take up a special offering to find and pay for the New Geneva/Reformation SB unless there's a cache of them somewhere. I think even Ligonier is out of them. Even then, it would probably not be brand new.) I've been eyeing this Holman one as well because the Nelson NKJV I have now that has the same text block is starting to wear out. The forthcoming R.L. Allan NKJV (early 2013, I think) will use this text block as well. If only it were available in "black letter." 

Scripture Truth has them cheaper than CBD and has the best price I've seen at $29.97, not including shipping. In Genuine Leather it comes in Black and Burgundy, with some other colors available if you go the bonded route. Make sure the ISBN matches up with what you want on Amazon (as it appears to in this case) because their descriptions on Bibles notoriously leave much to be desired. At least this one says "Black Genuine Leather" instead of their usual "Leather Bound."


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 6, 2012)

Or, you could always go with this one or this one or last but not least, this one.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Dec 6, 2012)

Pilgrim said:


> Or, you could always go with this one or this one or last but not least, this one.



The only one you forgot was the Jimmy Swaggart Expositor's Study Bible


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 6, 2012)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > Or, you could always go with this one or this one or last but not least, this one.
> ...



Looks like that one is KJV. (Isn't that also the one with his notes in red letters?) But I did forget this one and this one.


----------

